# [ROM][HTC VIEW][Updated 12.24.11]viperROM Redline v1 | OC Daemon, viperControl, and more!



## -viperboy- (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello everyone, I picked up an EVO View recently after getting an awesome deal on it and I have brought viperROM Redline to the View! If you have never used viperROM on your device before, let me tell you what you can expect...


The best, smoothest, and fastest ROM out there
Great support (I try to answer every single post)
User feedback is always considered to improve future versions

Now for the good stuff...








*Update 12.24 - Redline v1*

Latest Gingerbread base (1.22.651.1) with OC kernel by lovethyEVO
Virtuous_oc Daemon (default: screen off - 245/422, screen on - 245/1497)
viperControl for virtuous_oc control, undervolting, and more!
/data Apps: Facebook, Twitter, DSPManager, ICS Keyboard, Terminal Emulator, Root Browser, and Titanium Backup
Latest Market (v3.4.4)
ICS Transitions
4-in-1 Reboot
Block all ads
Removed some bloat
viperROM boot animation and down animation
Tons of tweaks to build.prop, system, and kernel
48mb Dalvik
Roboto font
Removed camera, boot animation, and camcorder sounds
Zipalign all apps on boot
SIP/VOIP enabled over 3G/4G
*Download Redline v1 from HERE!*

*Issues/Bugs/Notes*


> *Note*: The old Superuser was intentionally used because the latest app doesn't format the pop-up correctly. You can update it, but you will notice the app and pop-up doesn't scale to the screen very well.


*Old Changelogs*

```
<br />
None yet!<br />
```
*Old Downloads*


> None yet!


It has been asked to make it easier to donate for people using Tapatalk, so here are the links...

*Donate to -viperboy-*
http://bit.ly/n7sB9g​
Big thanks to the following people:
- Cayniarb for the hosting and website!
- JoelZ9614 for his help and guidance! 
- bigrushdog and solarnz for their continued help!
- rmk40 and Team Virtuous for the OC daemon
- knowledge561 for the viperROM splash screen


----------



## dtack (Dec 25, 2011)

i'll be trying this soon on my new evo view.
would like to see full cell phone function for those of us using networks other than Sprint!!
voip is nice but I want it ALL
Thanks


----------

